# My Camper  was invaded with mice



## 3ringer (Jan 22, 2017)

I park my camper in the yard next to the woods. I haven't opened it up since November. I wanted to replace the shower head with a better one. My Trail Manor is an expandable trailer. When I opened it , I saw signs of mice everywhere. The bathroom cabinet had a nest made out of toilet paper. I had to shop vac the whole camper. I then had to wipe down and sterilize everything. I done some research on mice prevention. I sealed up any holes where pipes enter with steel wool. I placed a product called Fresh Cab inside the camper. I also placed cotton balls with peppermint oil and Bounce dryer sheets throughout the camper. I placed a couple of sticky traps along the wall inside. Lastly I placed two packs of poison inside too. I hope this solves my mouse problem.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 22, 2017)

Was there anything in there they could eat? With poison they will die in there and then you may have a hard time finding them. I would just use traps instead. If any kind of food was in there that will attract them.


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 22, 2017)

The wheel wells are a good entry place as well as the drain pipes.
Sounds like you have it covered.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2017)

I made this for the mice in my shed.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 23, 2017)

The poison will force them outside to look for water but I found that before they ate it and died they moved much of it around the camper to hide for the future. I had those blue poison pellets hidden under everything in the camper! the best thing I found to do is clean up food scraps (crumbs) and keep all food stored in metal bins. Sticky traps works as well but they have a food odor added to them as an attractant and I wonder if they just don't pull mice into the camper. One last thought: I don't think you can actually keep them out of the camper; they have ways of getting thru the smallest openings, good luck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> I made this for the mice in my shed.



 perfect


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 23, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> I made this for the mice in my shed.



That's why it smells like a Chinese restaurant around your shed


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 23, 2017)

Buckbuster said:


> Was there anything in there they could eat? With poison they will die in there and then you may have a hard time finding them. I would just use traps instead. If any kind of food was in there that will attract them.



We just keep some can goods in there. I think they were just looking for a dry place to call home.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 23, 2017)

Put a couple baited rodent stations under the camper-that way you will kill them before they get inside the camper !!!  Be sure to anchor the stations to a concrete block or something pretty heavy so it doesn't blow away or get nudged away by a larger animal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Ya kilt Mr. Jingles  . .


----------



## 280bst (Jan 23, 2017)

I kept them out with moth balls and Garlic powder yeah yeah go head and laugh. Their little sniffer's are pretty sensitive and get "burned" by it. Also [off topic] had a dog that kept chewing off trailer light hook up till I put HOT sauce on it


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 23, 2017)

Mothballs would do it, but they would keep me out too.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 23, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> I made this for the mice in my shed.



Best post ever


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2017)

I had some enter from the power cord being draped to the ground and plugged in.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad y'all approve.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 23, 2017)

This will solve your mouse problem:


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 24, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> This will solve your mouse problem:



"The Solution To Every Problem Creates Another Problem": 

 (Attributed to Unknown)!!


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 24, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> This will solve your mouse problem:



I would rather have mice


----------



## specialk (Jan 24, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I would rather have mice



yep....


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 9, 2017)

Put a big cotton mouth in there with them , they will leave fast .


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 20, 2017)

Update to my mice problem. It has been over 4 weeks now and have not had anymore problems with mice. I bought peppermint oil and soaked cotton balls with it. Also bought some "Fresh Cab " and placed that in my camper. Finally I placed some Bounce dryer sheets in the cabinets and other places inside our camper. Now the camper smells fresh and mouse free. I had also placed some poison bait and sticky traps in there too. They have not been touched. So my preventive measures have worked. I took steel wool and used a screwdriver to push the steel wool into any holes under the camper that I could find.


----------

